
My Text in Your Handwriting - quantumwannabe
http://visual.cs.ucl.ac.uk/pubs/handwriting/
======
mankash666
Neural network based forgery is around the corner!

I believe handwritten signatures or text will soon become inadmissible as an
authentication method!

